# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  التعديل الوزاري على حكومة الذهبي هذا الاسبوع

## محمد العزام

أكدت مصادر مطلعة  ان رئيس الوزراء نادر الذهبي سيجري اول تعديل على حكومته خلال هذا الاسبوع ويرجح أن يكون يوم الثلاثاء او الاربعاء.
ومن المتوقع ان التعديل سيطال اكثر من 10 حقائب وزارية ولم تحدد المصادر اسماء الوزارات التي سيطالها التعديل.
بيد ان حديثا يجري في الاوساط السياسية حول الوزارات التي سيطالها التعديل ويرجح ان تكون كالتالي : الداخلية والعمل والسياحة والصحة والزراعة وشؤون الاعلام والاتصال ووزير الدولة للشؤون البرلمانية ووزير الدولة لشؤون رئاسة الوزراء وتطوير القطاع العام والتنمية السياسية.
وقد تناولت بعض الوسائل الاعلامية خبر التغيير الوزراي الا ان مصادرنا اكدت انه تعديل وليس تغييرا كليا .

----------


## زهره التوليب

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

والله بدهم

لانهم طولوا كثير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا محمد على الموضوع

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## محمد العزام

شكرا على المرور

----------

